# After upgrading from 8.4 to 9.2 stopped working PS/2 mouse



## dmtr (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi all!

Used a PS / 2 mouse to version 8.4 (console and X's). Then, has updated to version 9.2 on two workstations. On the first workstation was PS/2 keyboard and mouse, and - mouse stopped working. On the second workstation was PS/2 mouse, keyboard, USB - mouse also stopped working. The core 8 and 9 versions are almost identical and devices are required:


```
device atkbdc # AT keyboard controller
device atkbd # AT keyboard
device psm # PS / 2 mouse
device kbdmux # keyboard multiplexer
```

PSM kernel sees the device but does not create a device file /dev/psm0. And then all of the chain is not working: the console, sysmouse, X's. In the announcement of version 8 and 9, there is nothing about the changes in the drivers of PSM. What to do next? So many years of work and suddenly stopped.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 12, 2013)

USB mice have always worked for me.  There were some changes in devd(8) recently, did you update /etc/ with mergemaster(8)?


----------



## dmtr (Nov 13, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> USB mice have always worked for me.  There were some changes in devd(8) recently, did you update /etc/ with mergemaster(8)?



Yes, you're right. I have not used mergemaster. Did it today, but to no avail because the port failed. If earlier it was a message from the core of the device, but now they are gone, even though the device is powered. I will try for the second workstation.


----------



## dmtr (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi all!

No result.
On two workstations port PS/2 working.
Kernel 9.2 not see device.
mergemaster not fix this.


----------

